# 1885- not 1858.....



## cookie (Apr 18, 2012)

interesting jar...


----------



## coreya (Apr 18, 2012)

That is one sweet error!!! unlisted at that!


----------



## epackage (Apr 18, 2012)

There are a few larger ones on E-Bay now with that date and a few completed examples...


 http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=1885+jar&_sacat=39491&_sop=10&_odkw=1885&_osacat=39491&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313




 The one here is similar to yours...


 http://www.ebay.com/csc/Bottles-/39491/i.html?rt=nc&LH_Complete=1&_nkw=1885%20jar&_fln=1&_sop=10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m283


----------



## coreya (Apr 18, 2012)

All the ones on your first link are 1858's just mislabled in discription and one nice one in the second link. That is unless my failing eyesite has fooled me!!! Perhaps thats the one cookie bought?


----------



## epackage (Apr 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  coreya
> 
> All the ones on your first link are 1858's just mislabled in discription and one nice one in the second link. That is unless my failing eyesite has fooled me!!! Perhaps thats the one cookie bought?


 LOL....My bad, I didn't bother to look at the actual jars...[:'(]


----------



## coreya (Apr 18, 2012)

Sorry, found it! It's a # 1969 and is mislabled in the red book 9 (picture is right discription is wrong) listed in "the fruit jar works" also as a #1969. Sorry


----------



## cookie (Apr 18, 2012)

That was the jar I bought... It was listed in  a different category on eBay- not pre 1900 jars...I was laid up after having back surgery and was browsing different categories on eBay and was really surprised to come across it...I did a double take and rubbed my eyes to really believe what I was seeing...I was shocked to get it at that price....you never know...


----------



## cookie (Apr 18, 2012)

Greg Spurgeon told me it's in 75-100 range...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 18, 2012)

> Sorry, found it! It's a # 1969 and is mislabled in the red book 9 (picture is right discription is wrong) listed in "the fruit jar works" also as a #1969. Sorry


If that's the case, why isn't the N reversed etc. in the picture?[8|][8|][8|]
 Anyhoo THIS should be the bay link.


----------



## epackage (Apr 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Eric, I've been lost ever since I started posting in this topic...[:-]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 19, 2012)

OK, picture 1969 is for the RB 1830 jar. Nice jar by the way.


----------



## idigjars (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice jar.  I have a whittled example I'm taking to the Kalamazoo show this weekend.  Paul


----------



## georgeoj (Apr 19, 2012)

How strong is the whittling?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 20, 2012)

I wrote to Mr. Leybourne about the error. He doesn't do email much but maybe RB11 will have the correction. In the meantime, I made a scribble in the book. Did you? [][][][]


----------



## ajohn (Apr 21, 2012)

I got scribbling all over my book... I need a new one[&o]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 21, 2012)

Keep the scribbled one! Get a new one, sure but keep the old or note the differences on a sheet or more self made pages.
 I amend about every book I own because new info always pops up. I've submitted to Dave Whitten a few unknown marks and added to McKearin too for example.
 Gotta keep the scribbles!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 21, 2012)

> "the fruit jar works"


I just bought that to make notations in. Volume 1 anyway.


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 22, 2012)

Awesome jar! As a kid, 1858 masons were some of my favorite bottles to collect. Still keep every new variant I come across. I would have had a heart attack if I saw one of those back then. Great score!


----------



## justanolddigger (Apr 25, 2012)

> Nice jar. I have a whittled example I'm taking to the Kalamazoo show this weekend. Paul


 
 It never made it to the show, it is now in my whittled Keystone collection....thanks Paul, and thanks for a great weekend!


----------

